# post an every day pic



## bigwideland (Jun 19, 2009)

Post some normal every day activity pic's, this is one on me cooking, can not recall what. 

Hope you enjoy it. 

View attachment DSCN2019 (Medium).JPG


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 20, 2009)

All I can say is...whatever your cooking, I want it


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 23, 2009)

You cooking - me eating :eat1:


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jun 23, 2009)

This already went up in the Lounge...figured I'd toss it in here too. I'm trying to show the growth of my hair to a friend...she lovingly refers to it as SPIC FRO!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 23, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> This already went up in the Lounge...figured I'd toss it in here too. I'm trying to show the growth of my hair to a friend...she lovingly refers to it as SPIC FRO!



*Great name LMAO...GREAT PHOTO too.......:smitten:

how was it before?*


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jun 23, 2009)

This is the before:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 23, 2009)

*hmmm like both looks....but actually always a sucker for a shaved head......:smitten:*


----------



## Esther (Jun 24, 2009)

Me with my dog! This is from earlier this year in January; my hair is shorter and lighter now. And I guess I'm not so pale anymore either.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 24, 2009)

Esther said:


> Me with my dog! This is from earlier this year in January; my hair is shorter and lighter now. And I guess I'm not so pale anymore either.



*awwww very sweet picture...that is one awesome looking doggie 
i love the color of your room...very pretty all the way around*


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 24, 2009)

That is an incredible...painting you have there!

Oh, and you and the dog look pretty great too.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> Post some normal every day activity pic's, this is one on me cooking, can not recall what.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it.



lol... that pick just brought me out of the woodwork...:eat2:


----------



## Lavasse (Jun 24, 2009)

Esther said:


> Me with my dog! This is from earlier this year in January; my hair is shorter and lighter now. And I guess I'm not so pale anymore either.



lucky dog


----------



## Tracii (Jun 25, 2009)

This is pretty much my go to work look.It seems thats about all I do.Cute dog Esther he seems pretty happy.



[/IMG]


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 26, 2009)

This is afew pics of my Banksia bush in my yard, had very good flower this year. 

View attachment DSCN2020 (Medium) (Small).JPG


View attachment DSCN2021 (Medium) (Small).JPG


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 26, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> lucky dog



It make's me wonder, what are you looking at or did you just think of something as you look to be considering it.


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 26, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> This already went up in the Lounge...figured I'd toss it in here too. I'm trying to show the growth of my hair to a friend...she lovingly refers to it as SPIC FRO!



The beard and mow was improved as well, like it. My beard is more of a contained bikie look.


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 26, 2009)

Skinny_FFA said:


> You cooking - me eating :eat1:



Is that a hint to do a eat pic.


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 26, 2009)

seasuperchub84 said:


> All I can say is...whatever your cooking, I want it



I was frying up some squid rings, I love fried squid.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 26, 2009)

Me too! I havent had squid or calamari in a while....mmm...reminds me of the old days when my grandfather and grandmother used to buy it.....

im hungry all of a sudden....


----------



## Esther (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you for the nice comments  I don't post pictures very often; for some reason I'm very shy about them!



bigwideland said:


> It make's me wonder, what are you looking at or did you just think of something as you look to be considering it.



I think I was posing, to be honest! I can't not pose when a camera comes around, they make me so nervous!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 27, 2009)

Esther you should post pics more often you are so pretty.
BWL you look nice and squishy very yummy.I'd love to get a big hug from you:wubu:


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 27, 2009)

BWL, I'm not sure how often you get this, but it looks like you're growing corn on the cob on that plant.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 27, 2009)

BWL what is the grey furry looking rodent on the flower?


----------



## chubsixtysix (Jun 28, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> This is afew pics of my Banksia bush in my yard, had very good flower this year.



Beautiful garden. And handsome you. My 'big' thing, so to speak, is action shots. I would love to see you working in your garden...

Here's one of my perennial garden, attached. 

View attachment 244527571_2hong-M.jpg


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> BWL what is the grey furry looking rodent on the flower?



No thats a whats left of the flower from last year, or the plants seed cone, these are grey and have a light cover of hair like material, they are designed to burn in a bush fire, they only open up to release seeds if they get burned.
Most Ozzie plants are like that.


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 3, 2009)

chubsixtysix said:


> Beautiful garden. And handsome you. My 'big' thing, so to speak, is action shots. I would love to see you working in your garden...
> 
> Here's one of my perennial garden, attached.




Thanks it is refreshing to be called a "big thing" in a nice way. I do love your pic, I may use for wall paper on my work PC.

You should have been a my place a few weeks back when I turned my front lawn into a big garden bed, it is too dry in Melbourne for a good lawn these days with water restrictions and all, I moved more than 7 tonnes of soil all by myself in about 4 days, talk about hard work, I normally do not do much at all, was sore for a week. Also do a little Bonsai of sorts the pics are me on my deck with some early plant for development. It is a bit cold now, winter downunder so I keep to the deck.

BWL 

View attachment dscn2022 (Small).JPG


View attachment DSCN2025 (Small).JPG


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 3, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> BWL, I'm not sure how often you get this, but it looks like you're growing corn on the cob on that plant.



No thats a first,

If you take a flower a soak it is water or milk you get a nice sweat drink, so it does have some food valve.


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 3, 2009)

Esther said:


> Thank you for the nice comments  I don't post pictures very often; for some reason I'm very shy about them!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was posing, to be honest! I can't not pose when a camera comes around, they make me so nervous!




I can relate to that, I was the same when I first came on this site, but it grows on you, no not a pung, it is fun to share stuff so keep it up.


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 11, 2009)

Checking the email, and updating the deviantart page. Exciting stuff ;p


----------

